# Pain after neuter.



## mustangrn (May 1, 2012)

Tonka was neutered today and seems to be in a lot of pain. He is whimpering constantly and cries out and falls down after just a couple of steps. He really wants to walk more but it's just too painful. The vet gave him meticam and said that it should be enough until tomorrow and that Tonka is just whiney. But I'm a nurse and I just can't bear to see him in pain. Is there anything else I can safely do for a 4 month old, 25 lb puppy?
Thnks


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry that Tonka is in pain. My lab mix Thunder was very miserable after his neuter also, over 10 years ago. The vet had put him on Rimadyl for a few days, the same with my dachshund after his neuter. Dachsi never had a problem.
Metacam does last 24 hours. You can try to ice the incision site for 8-10 minutes. That cuts down on inflammation, swelling and relieves pain. Do that several times a day. 
If your vet is still open, you might want to check and see if he would prescribe some Tramadol for the little guy for post-surgical pain. 
Hang in there, Tonka will be back to his normal self in a couple of days. 
Get well wishes to Tonka.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My 'sensitive' boy laid on the floor, didn't want to move, and whined constantly the first day he got neutered, he had been given pain killer, so I think it was more likely the side effects of the anesthetic, being hungry and the addition of his 'new hat'. By the next morning and a full meal, he was much better. As much as they hate the 'cone' leave it on him to prevent licking, if you can not watch him - will save a whole world of trouble 'long run'.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Creed was sent home from his neuter with both Rimadyl and Tramadol. I could definitely tell when the meds were starting to wear off. Maybe you need to try something other than Metacam, if that doesn't seem to be working.

As for your vet's comment, what I think about that doesn't bear repeating. It wasn't all that long ago that pain meds weren't dispensed to dogs, as the "experts" didn't think they felt pain as we would.


----------



## Smurphy (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Tonka is not doing well after being neut.Murphy at 8 mo.was neut. today..he is doing ok.He ate a little and is drinking well.He has a cone to prevent him from licking his stitches.I will take it off tonight.for him to sleep..hoping that Tonka will be fine after a nights sleep and meds wear off.
Good luck
Murphy's mom


----------



## mustangrn (May 1, 2012)

Thanks to every one for all the kind words and advice. Tonka is doing much better, he is not crying as much and I think he is mostly frustrated with the cone of shame. He is constantly trying to get at the site and that's when he's crying. The metacam keeps him comfortable at night, he's sleeping all night with no problems. 

Now the sad news, we had to re-home Tonka. Our planned move is not going as planned and we are going be separated, which means Tonka would be spending over 12 hours a day in a kennel and that's really no life for a young puppy. The rescue found a sweet young couple to adopt him. I miss him so much already but I know he will be a happier and better dog in the long run.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this news.


----------

